# 1981 Miyata Pro project...maiden voyage



## Dale Alan (Jun 25, 2015)

I bought this a couple weeks ago,tore it down and cleaned it up when time allowed. Finished it up today and took a ride. As I feared it is just a little too big for me. It really is a fine ride,faster and more responsive than I am . Been some time since I have been on a steep bike. I think it turned out OK except for the bar tape. It looked good in my shadowy shop,not so much in daylight .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 26, 2015)

looks great.  
I have a nice Shimano 600 EX Arabesque RD if it interests you.


----------

